# OK- Question re: F-550 and plowing



## PerfectEarth

Hello all! Been a lawnsite member for years and just wandered over here. Been a great winter in Louisville and I have some questions for the pros...

I've been doing snow for 10 years- running skid steers and a Deere 4320 tractor with a nice plow set-up... This was for my old job that I left in Dec '09. I currently do not offer snow removal for my landscape company but this is something I'd like to ponder. I have been doing driveways with my Dingo widetrack (just the bucket, would LOVE a blade...) and the old job still subs me out to come in a run the plow- which has been very profitable the past month and a half. I charge 55.00 per hour just to come in and hop on their tractor....so yes, been loving that. We clear quite a bit of ground- lots of small drives and parking lots throughout a small town. So yes, I do have experience (but not in a truck/plow set up)... I think there would be a good potential for me to be a sub next year for a few guys I know. And I have a few very nice neighborhood street leads. 

SO, the question is this- I have a 2004 F-550 dump. A great truck, it's not 4-wheel drive, it's the base model chassis cab, MANUAL, nice Crysteel dump on it that would be very pretty with a salt box in it.  Obviously, the truck can handle a plow up front. BUT, is this a wise move considering it's not 4-wheel drive and it's not automatic?? Would I be hating life trying to plow snow in this truck?

I also have a 2001 Chevy Z71 1500 that could probably take a lighter duty plow- but I don't wanna go that route and kill the truck. If I'm gonna do it at all next year and invest in a snow set-up, I'd like to see if it would be possible with the F-550.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Rc2505

An F-550 will plow fine as a two wheel drive truck as long as the lots are flat, and you have plenty of weight in the bed. I would throw a 9 foot blade on it and call it good. If you have much to plow with hills, and or lots of ice under the snow, you may have some problems.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Thanks RC- I should know better being a forum member to 'search threads' .... I appreciate the answer. I guess as long as my plow can clear the rear wheel width and I slap some winter treads on the back AND a couple pallets of icemelt in the bed, I'll be ok. And yes, flat, somewhat hill-less areas would be ideal...

of course, any other input is welcome! Thanks, guys.


----------



## Pennings Garden

I would not use a truck like that on driveways, not becouse of the size but because of the 2wd. We plow all our drives with a gmc 3500 dump and are fine, but if you slide only 2 feet on a drive you are in the ditch... as long as you are on a parking lot and have enough weight (in my mind as much as you can legally carry) you are fine...


----------



## PerfectEarth

Yeah, I figured this type of plow rig would not be the best on Mrs. Jones' paver driveway with a nice little slope! ...Not exactly a finesse truck with the lack of 4wd. I'd like to not return in April to sod out the entire left side of a driveway!

On the topic of manual shift, anyone have words of wisdom on that? I'm thinking it's probably not very much fun trying to control the plow and shift with the right hand...might take some getting used to. But I guess I'm picturing tighter areas and lots of direction changes. Open areas and straight-aways- probably not much of an issue,


----------



## OrganicsL&L

PerfectEarth;1005625 said:


> Yeah, I figured this type of plow rig would not be the best on Mrs. Jones' paver driveway with a nice little slope! ...Not exactly a finesse truck with the lack of 4wd. I'd like to not return in April to sod out the entire left side of a driveway!
> 
> On the topic of manual shift, anyone have words of wisdom on that? I'm thinking it's probably not very much fun trying to control the plow and shift with the right hand...might take some getting used to. But I guess I'm picturing tighter areas and lots of direction changes. Open areas and straight-aways- probably not much of an issue,


Had an '88 Dodge 1ton w/a 4spd manual. It was a bit of a PITA, but on the open commercial lots, and even HOA roads it was a piece of cake. It all depends on the type of accounts that you work on. Tight accounts/drives will not be fun, and your left calf will be huge! It does take a little bit of practice, but again, if you are choosing the right gear, you should be able to handle it fine.


----------



## terraventure

I am on my third f550. Of course they were all four wheel drive and autos. I have plowed with a stick and it does get tiresome for you left leg. The 2wd issue is dependent on two things good drive tires and weight. I mostly plow in 2wd with 4 to 5 yards of salt in my 4 yard swenson. If you have good drive tires such as Goodyear 622 or Michelin xze. you should be fine. If you have the stock continetals forget about it, they are useless you will need 4wd and even then it gets dicey. I know I have been doing this with f550 for 6years now and I have learned what works with these trucks.


----------



## Subicbay

terraventure;1005998 said:


> I am on my third f550. Of course they were all four wheel drive and autos. I have plowed with a stick and it does get tiresome for you left leg. The 2wd issue is dependent on two things good drive tires and weight. I mostly plow in 2wd with 4 to 5 yards of salt in my 4 yard swenson. If you have good drive tires such as Goodyear 622 or Michelin xze. you should be fine. If you have the stock continetals forget about it, they are useless you will need 4wd and even then it gets dicey. I know I have been doing this with f550 for 6years now and I have learned what works with these trucks.


I am looking at a 1999 2wd f550 dump . The boss site will not match a plow for this truck. Will she handle a 9' plow, being a 2wd? Thanks


----------



## cold_and_tired

I would say that 9' is about the narrowest you can go unless you get an 8.5' plow and put wings on it. I like having wings on mine. They give you the ability to narrow up the plow for wet, heavy snow.

I plow mainly in 2WD. Springtime is when I will have to use 4WD but only on when I get a really heavy pile.

If you are plowing parking lots and you can avoid getting yourself in a situation where you need to move a massive pile, I think you will be just fine.

Load that baby down to its GVWR and perhaps carry a set of chains for that "just in case" moment.


----------



## outdoorsol

we havent used 4wd on our 99 f550 in the 5 yers we have plowed with even with record snow season in 08-09 in michigan. we normally run 1-2 yards salt and 35-35 50lbs bags for sidwalk material . imo woulundt but another 4wd if i can properlu load a 550


----------



## Gumpy52

I personaly would stick to driving their tractor, at $55.00/ hr. It's much easlier than beating up your own equipment plowing snow.


----------



## plowatnight

*F-550*

I would add that I will never plow again without 4x4. (Minnesota) I plowed one season w/ an '83 Chevy C70 16' bed, 9 1/2 blade winged to 12' Had a spinout going up a hill and just about pooped my drawers ! ! My bad. ( Just me talkin' though) Best of luck to ya. Maybe the guy who pays you $55. hr will let you use his rig. I dunno, nowadays a guy has to be creative.


----------



## Cherryco

I plow with an 04 F550. I did have the stock continental tires on it and it had lots of traction problems. When I put on the new Goodyears it was a huge difference. I don't think I had to switch to 4 wheel drive rest of the winter. Also, I have a 12' dump bed on the truck and found that the truck was just too long for some drives. It worked, but I think I probably spent extra time trying to turn the boat around.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Well, it's been a while- and I appreciate all the advice. Here's a bit of an update...

As it turns out, I'm going to be plowing for a friend of mine who does quite a bit of work- he has a large city street contract (an incorporated "city" within Louisville) and a ton of large commercial properties. And everything in between. I'm really excited and think it's gonna be a great opportunity. And, I think we're doing it right!

He has been generous enough to really be flexible with the set-up for me. He's going to outfit my truck with the major element (box, plow) and I can pick up the extras (lighting, tires, parts, etc...) Next week, we'll sit down seriously and work out the exact agreement on paper.

We've found a GREAT Swenson Spreader that is now ready to go! The thing was used for 2 (?) seasons on a couple properties, barely any rust, strong engine, upgraded clutch, wired up nicely.... an awesome find! Pics below- picked it up yesterday and storing it at my shop.

Plow will be a 9" Western... not sure which one yet...Tires are getting thrown on next week, found some (very well priced) Goodyear g622 luggers for the back and some nice Goodyear steering tires for the front. I'm going to do two white LEDs on the back of the truck and maybe two amber LEDs on the front of the dump body cab hangover...

I'll update here with some pics and progress if anyone's interested. I'm really hoping for a white-out winter, obviously! Thanks again for the advice and reassurance!


----------



## cet

That truck will work well for you. I would get the Contractor Grade plow for sure.
I have 2 of those salters but both of mine are hydraulic. They work well and hold a lot.

I wouldn't want to plow with a manual but to each their own.

We used a 3500HD for 5 years and never got it stuck. You want to make sure you don't ram piles and hang the front end up. You can get a 4x4 stuck pretty fast doing that also.


----------



## PerfectEarth

cet;1114094 said:


> That truck will work well for you. I would get the Contractor Grade plow for sure.
> I have 2 of those salters but both of mine are hydraulic. They work well and hold a lot.
> 
> I wouldn't want to plow with a manual but to each their own.
> 
> We used a 3500HD for 5 years and never got it stuck. You want to make sure you don't ram piles and hang the front end up. You can get a 4x4 stuck pretty fast doing that also.


Yea, I'm hoping he springs for the 9' Contractor....but at the end of the day, it's his call. I plan on trying to persuade him a bit!!

The only thing I am dreading is the shifting... For the vast majority of the ground we're covering, the areas are long and wide open, streets, big parking lots, etc. Good, but I'm still going to be doing 4 things at once. It's my only option now- until the next truck! I'm easy on equipment and very responsible when running stuff so I will do my best not to get stuck or get hung up. But who knows...famous last words, right?


----------



## pohouse

PerfectEarth;1114099 said:


> Yea, I'm hoping he springs for the 9' Contractor....QUOTE]
> 
> If its a Western 9' it will be contractor grade. 9' and over is all contractor grade for Western.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Get the heavier duty Western and maybe consider a 10 ft er. That truck would make a good road rig with the 6 spd. in there.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Pinky Demon;1116822 said:


> Get the heavier duty Western and maybe consider a 10 ft er. That truck would make a good road rig with the 6 spd. in there.


I think the plan is to stick with a 9'

Funny you mention the 10'....We had a chance to pick up a 10' Boss from the guy who sold the Swenson. Had one sitting right there on the ground. The thing was a BEAST! We decided to pass (a landscape buddy of mine ended up buying it.) This being my first year on the road, the complications with the mount he had for it and swapping everything, and just the size and weight of the thing- we are gonna go 9'. I know it's just a foot, but weight-wise I wanted a little less up front. And psychologically I'll feel better!


----------



## Pinky Demon

PerfectEarth;1116892 said:


> I think the plan is to stick with a 9'
> 
> Funny you mention the 10'....We had a chance to pick up a 10' Boss from the guy who sold the Swenson. Had one sitting right there on the ground. The thing was a BEAST! We decided to pass (a landscape buddy of mine ended up buying it.) This being my first year on the road, the complications with the mount he had for it and swapping everything, and just the size and weight of the thing- we are gonna go 9'. I know it's just a foot, but weight-wise I wanted a little less up front. And psychologically I'll feel better!


Just remember, that 9 ft will barely be the width of your truck when full angled, much less the width of the road. With a 10 at full angle, you have enough coverage and then some. And with that 6k front end on the 550, weight is not as big of a concern as you think. Yes more will wear out parts faster, but parts will wear anyway so it does not matter in the long run.

EDIT: A 9 ft. is 7' 10" at full angle. A 10 ft. is 8' 8". A SRW truck is 7' 6" wide. I don't know how wide your ass is especially with the DRW, but with 2wd, keeping snow thrown clear and away from your ONLY drive axle is very important.

On the heavy duty plows, it is a difference of 50 lbs. or so between 9' and 10'.

2nd EDIT: Just checked the Western QuickMatch for your truck. 9 ft. Pro Plus is the largest straight blade that you can run on your truck. You can also run a 9' 5" V and Wideout but I doubt you want those for roads.

3rd EDIT: According to Boss, Ford does not recommend a plow on your truck. However, to the best of my knowledge, FGAWR is the same on 550s due to SFAs on either 4x2 or 4x4. If 4x4 is selected for your truck, Boss says you can run both a Heavy Duty 10' V blade and a 10 ft. straight.


----------



## Jguck25

I wouldnt worry too much about the truck being a standard. It really isnt that bad. I did it for a couple years with lots of plowing, usually around 10 hours of plowing per storm and i was fine. haha i cant deny that my leg/foot started to get really sore after the first storm, but after that i was fine. and i did mostly driveways and a few commercial places. and that is a lot more shifting and turning around than you are going to be doing.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Jguck25;1116926 said:


> I wouldnt worry too much about the truck being a standard. It really isnt that bad. I did it for a couple years with lots of plowing, usually around 10 hours of plowing per storm and i was fine. haha i cant deny that my leg/foot started to get really sore after the first storm, but after that i was fine. and i did mostly driveways and a few commercial places. and that is a lot more shifting and turning around than you are going to be doing.


Ha! Thanks for the input. Yea, I will be doing roads and LARGE lots. The clutch in my truck is a tight too- I fully expect a sore leg at times! I think a decent storm around here, and I might be in that truck for 20 hours.

I gotta question about the controls for the Western- with the 6 spd, would it be better to go with the joystick control or the handheld pad control? I'm sure it's a matter of personal preference but anyone have input regarding the plow control that's been the least pain in the arse with a manual shift?


----------



## Jguck25

hand held for sure ! I had both last year and i had the joystick controller on the left side of the wheel so i had to let go of the wheel with my left hand, change the angle of the plow, take my right hand off the wheel and shift, which means no hands on the wheel  But with the hand held controller, i realized that i can hold the controller in my right hand and shift at the same time. not as hard as it sounds, its actually really easy and much better


----------



## PerfectEarth

Cool! Great advice, I appreciate it. I figured that would be the deal. I consider myself a pretty coordinated guy so I hope there's no huge learning curve.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Handheld for sure. That thing is so small and light, you barely have to grasp it with 3 fingers. You can put it in your left and steer and control the blade with it and leave your right to shift or you can shift with it, but definitely get the handheld. 

Oh, and stretch the cord out some too. Makes it a little easier.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'd actually go joystick and mount it on the shifter, I'm sure your right hand always rests on there anyway right? why not take advantage of it.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

WilliamOak;1117086 said:


> I'd actually go joystick and mount it on the shifter, I'm sure your right hand always rests on there anyway right? why not take advantage of it.


Thats how I have all of my trucks setup, It works great!


----------



## PerfectEarth

QUESTION- On the 9' Western plow, would you rather have the UltraMount ProPlus or the UniMount Heavyweight? There's about a 700.00 difference in price but the Heavyweight 9' UniMount is 200 lbs heavier, better steel thickness, 1 1/2" higher.... more commercial and road worthy.

Or is the ProPlus UltraMount good enough?

What is the mount like on a UniMount? Is it still as easy too hook into as the UltraMount? How much doe it weigh? Thanks! Appreciate all the input!


----------



## Pinky Demon

PerfectEarth;1117581 said:


> QUESTION- On the 9' Western plow, would you rather have the UltraMount ProPlus or the UniMount Heavyweight? There's about a 700.00 difference in price but the Heavyweight 9' UniMount is 200 lbs heavier, better steel thickness, 1 1/2" higher.... more commercial and road worthy.
> 
> Or is the ProPlus UltraMount good enough?
> 
> What is the mount like on a UniMount? Is it still as easy too hook into as the UltraMount? How much doe it weigh? Thanks! Appreciate all the input!


UniMount is a pain in the ass to get on and off, but it is a much better built mounting system than the Ultra, much stronger. Since you are plowing roads and large lots, I still stand by my comments of going with the Heavy and maybe looking into a 10'er. The weight is on Western's site under the specs.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Pinky Demon;1117606 said:


> UniMount is a pain in the ass to get on and off, but it is a much better built mounting system than the Ultra, much stronger. Since you are plowing roads and large lots, I still stand by my comments of going with the Heavy and maybe looking into a 10'er. The weight is on Western's site under the specs.


Thanks Pinky. Is the on/off process with the UniMount more nut and bolt removal instead of simple pin and hook of the Ultra? Or is it still a drive in-type system?

I'll check the site again for weights, was looking but couldn't find it. Wanted the weight of the mounts- I know the plow weights. Thanks again!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I've got a joystick mounted on the magnetic telescoping arm, which is right near the shifter. IMO, it's better then any handheld I've had. Takes a split second to work the control, and is right where my right hand always is....


----------



## PerfectEarth

Haha! ....well, I was sold on the handheld, but now the joystick sounds not too bed either. I'm leaning towards handheld control. Really is personal preference I guess. 

Trying to think where I'd mount the magnet arm with all the plastic and rubber in that truck!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I've just got the small flat metal bracket screwed in right on top of the rubber floor covering. Works perfect, and still allows enough movement of the actual joystick in any direction.


----------



## White Gardens

Perfect Earth, I'd get a 10 foot plow if you guys haven't already bought one.

I'm with one of the other posters, you want as much clearing at full angle as you possibly can get.

I've got a fisher trip edge, 10 foot minute mount on my c3500hd, and I wouldn't want anything any narrower than that.

You F-550 should handle anything you throw on the front of it. That truck is about the biggest GVWR you can get before going to a CDL.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Hey Nick! Glad you chimed in. I really have my mind set on a 9'. I know the truck will handle a 10' but I'm just not sure about it my 1st year out going down the road with that thing. When I saw the 10' Boss that we were looking at, I was like "WHOA"... I'm also trying to conserve as much weight as possible. My truck empty with me and a full tank of fuel is 10,400#... add 1250# for the Swenson, and then 1250# for plow/mount, I got 6200# left for salt before I'm over 19,000. I'd like to max out salt capacity cause I'm going to be laying down a lot!

I know I'm also splitting hairs with some of this- 6" on each side is not a major deal. I just feel I want a more versatile set-up for maneuverability and the 9' would make me feel more comfortable (???) Or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about and am a huge p****!!

If the 10 inches of additional clearing at full angle is going to make a big difference for my rear wheels, I guess it's something I gotta consider. We're ordering one soon and he's leaving it up to me pretty much. Called Quality Truck and Equipment in Illinois today and they have insane pricing on their Westerns... will be ordering one within days.


----------



## White Gardens

Ha! That's in Bloomington. I've been there a couple of times. I think they've mostly done larger AG trucks in general.

The biggest concern with a smaller plow is not only the width when at full angle, but also the width at angle, while turning. I know it doesn't seem like a lot, but when you are on a long curve it makes a difference.

I wouldn't think the weight difference is going to be too terribly different than having a nine footer over a ten.

Unless you have tight spots to do, go with the ten and never look back. Heck I'm considering putting wings on mine in order to push snow longer distances across bigger lots, and that would push me out to 11 feet or better.


----------



## WilliamOak

Depends on your situation, if you're doing only roads then go big or go home. Only "problem" is the western 10' only comes in the unimount style. The uni's are fine once you get used to them and if you drop/hook up on flat, solid ground but are prehistoric as far as ease of mouting vs the ultra or rt3. I'd imagine that 550 isnt your DD so you should be fine lol. You think that 6" on each side wont make a big difference but I noticed a big difference in plowing around turns last year going from a 7'6" to an 8'6" on a srw. And that is just another 6" further away that your truck is from those mirror smashing mailboxes lol.


----------



## Pinky Demon

PerfectEarth;1117616 said:


> Thanks Pinky. Is the on/off process with the UniMount more nut and bolt removal instead of simple pin and hook of the Ultra? Or is it still a drive in-type system?
> 
> I'll check the site again for weights, was looking but couldn't find it. Wanted the weight of the mounts- I know the plow weights. Thanks again!


Yes, you still drive in with a Uni Mount, but it connects by sliding two large pins in to either side to hold just the plow frame. You then stick two quick disconnect pins into the two large pins to secure it. The light tower then gets picked up manually and connected to the under carriage and that gets secured with two QD pins.

From there you have to compress the lift cylinder to connect the chains, (or at least I always had to). Compressing the lift cylinder consists of one person holding down on the plow control while the other puts pressure on the cylinder.

All this of course also includes hooking up the electrical connections. Biggest problem I had with my Uni was that the jack was useless and never level. I always had to set it on cinder blocks and it always gave problems hooking up.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Update- I found some great plow pricing from Quality Truck and Equipment and after talking with the sales guy for a while, he VERY MUCH swayed me away from the UniMount heavyweight and pushed the ProPlus UltraMount. I'm happy with the choice. He said it's a beast and I'll be a lot happier using it (and installing it and hooking into it.....) The Heavyweight is something Western has been trying to (apparently) phase out - the mounting is prehistoric and the ProPlus has proved worthy. 

So the 9' should be here late tomorrow or Wednesday. Tires going on tomorrow. 
Lighting came in today. It's going on Saturday. 2 clear LEDS for the sides, 2 red/clear mix LEDS for the rear, new amber strobe for the Swenson, and an amber minibar for the cab top. DOT tape for the rear of the spreader too... Definitely excited! 

I'll probably buy some wings for the plow to compensate for the lack of a 10'er ...pricey, but I really like the option of taking them on and off for road vs. lots....

Also detailed the interior this evening and have 24 cans of Fluid Film on the way. Gonna coat the @#$% outta my truck.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Got the plow in last Wednesday night (with a shipping issue and some dings/scratches- long story) and we put it on today....well, the plow mechanic my buddy uses put it on  and I got in the way  Good thing is, I was there thru the whole install and I wanted to learn everything I could.

It went great! The truck side mount is on so solid- had to drill a few more holes in the frame than expected but it was smooth overall. This guy was a master- took him about 5 hours total. The install is flawless (knock wood)

I'm loving the look and strength of this plow. The manufacturing of all the parts also look incredible. I can't wait for snow.

Drove the truck home tonight to coat every inch with Fluid Film before it rains. It drives great, drops the truck 1/2" when up. The UltraMount in so awesome. We're gonna start the LEDs tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for all the advice!!


----------



## PerfectEarth

Some more pics...... Half a can of FF all rubbed in after I washed it down at the shop and drove it home to "dry" it. hahaha


----------



## Pinky Demon

Looks good. BTW, a good polymer sealant wax will make the surface much more slicker than FF will.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

I've enjoyed reading this thread. I also have a 550 with a 12' contractor box on it. 2wd. Manual. I will be putting dually chains on it as well. I like that plow setup and will likely be looking at that.


----------



## White Gardens

PE, the only other real suggestion I would make is to make sure you put a blow back guard on it to keep the snow from coming back at you at speed.

Even better would be a snow foil.


----------



## WilliamOak

if you're doing roads too I'd suggest a pair of curb guards from winter equipment company. They'll really save your edge.

Snow flap's are cheap for the frustration the save


----------



## PerfectEarth

Idaho Cowboy;1133005 said:


> I've enjoyed reading this thread. I also have a 550 with a 12' contractor box on it. 2wd. Manual. I will be putting dually chains on it as well. I like that plow setup and will likely be looking at that.


Thanks! What year is your truck? I am considering a set of chains for emergencies or tough spots....but the other trucks will not be terribly far away. My goal is to avoid sketchy situations with the 2wd!



White Gardens;1133014 said:


> PE, the only other real suggestion I would make is to make sure you put a blow back guard on it to keep the snow from coming back at you at speed.
> 
> Even better would be a snow foil.





WilliamOak;1133047 said:


> if you're doing roads too I'd suggest a pair of curb guards from winter equipment company. They'll really save your edge.
> 
> Snow flap's are cheap for the frustration the save


Can you guys point me an a direction? link for the product? Oak, are you talking the bolt-on curb guards for the vertical edge of the plow edge?

I do have a 9' rubber deflector already ordered.


----------



## WilliamOak

http://www.winterequipment.com/winter/250sp.gif
I'd call them and tell them which plow you have, and they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Thanks! I checked out the Winter site- really cool looking stuff....found the guards (said they only had them up to a 8'er in that style) but I will call and get a price and some more info. Sounds like it'll really help conserve the edge. Hope they are not too crazy...$$$

I thought I had already visited every snow equip manufacturer's website...! haha

BTW, that link shows up as a blank page to me.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

PerfectEarth;1133056 said:


> Thanks! What year is your truck? I am considering a set of chains for emergencies or tough spots....but the other trucks will not be terribly far away. My goal is to avoid sketchy situations with the 2wd!


Mine is an 01 F550, 7.3 Powerstroke. 2wd. 12' box. I was looking at the Boss V plow, the 9 foot model. IIRC they didn't have a 10' one. But same problem: Boss and Ford don't recommend a plow for that truck. I could never get an answer as to why.

I have a '65 International single axle dump truck with a 10' highway plow on it I use to maintain my road. It is a 3/4 mile private dirt road and I live at the end. 3 passes and the road is done. But it sucks the fuel!!


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

If you are plowing roads, make sure you have a good heater and damn good wipers. The snow will come back on you no matter what kind of flaps you put on.


----------



## Pinky Demon

I'd also suggest a pair of Everblades heated wiper blades for roads as well.


----------



## WilliamOak

PerfectEarth;1133079 said:


> Thanks! I checked out the Winter site- really cool looking stuff....found the guards (said they only had them up to a 8'er in that style) but I will call and get a price and some more info. Sounds like it'll really help conserve the edge. Hope they are not too crazy...$$$
> 
> I thought I had already visited every snow equip manufacturer's website...! haha
> 
> BTW, that link shows up as a blank page to me.


This is the style I was looking at last year- I believe they were over $100 but well under $200 shipped. $125 seems to stick in my mind but don't quote me on that. For the $ they save you on blade damage (curbs) and cutting edge they're well worth it IMO.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Idaho Cowboy;1133089 said:


> If you are plowing roads, make sure you have a good heater and damn good wipers. The snow will come back on you no matter what kind of flaps you put on.





Pinky Demon;1133102 said:


> I'd also suggest a pair of Everblades heated wiper blades for roads as well.


Thanks- my heater is insanely strong. Too hot most of the time. Wiper are brand new- but I have been considering heated. I will look those up. Thanks! The thing is, Louisville does not get crazy big snows. We deal with mostly up to 4-5.... anything over 6 is considered fairly major.



WilliamOak;1133121 said:


> This is the style I was looking at last year- I believe they were over $100 but well under $200 shipped. $125 seems to stick in my mind but don't quote me on that. For the $ they save you on blade damage (curbs) and cutting edge they're well worth it IMO.


At that price, I will for sure call. Thanks for the tip! Most of the roads we do are residential-type neighborhood and city side streets- no main arteries where I can pick up lots of speed. The MPH will definitely be under control.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Got all ready for some snow this weekend (Friday into Saturday) and we did get some, about 2 inches. Unfortunately, it didn't really stick to the roads so we didn't make it out. I was bummed, but I'm also sick- so it was a mixed blessing.

Got all the lights put on this past week, added DOT tape for fun, switched to a new strobe on the spreader.

Oakwood- I did end up ordering some guards from Winter. Thanks for the tip! :waving:

SO....the truck sat all day, tarped and plugged in. No love tho...


----------



## fordsuvparts

Glad you out fitted your truck that way, I have been thinking of doing the same thing to one our our F450's , but wasn't sure because they are both 2wd. I already have a 9' western setup that has been sitting since the international truck it was mounted on was wrecked last year.
It has been awhile since i have been in Louisville, but i have seen your truck a couple of times when were were working on the Waterson.


----------



## White Gardens

PerfectEarth;1133153 said:


> Thanks- my heater is insanely strong. Too hot most of the time. Wiper are brand new- but I have been considering heated. I will look those up. Thanks! The thing is, Louisville does not get crazy big snows. We deal with mostly up to 4-5.... anything over 6 is considered fairly major.


It doesn't matter how good your heater is, if it's snowing at all or your getting blow-back, you'll have an ice jam under your wipers in no time.

If you are in KY, I'd be surprised if you get more than one good snowfall a year. I'd tell your buddy to try and get a season price, or retainer in order to recoup the cost of the equipment.


----------



## PerfectEarth

White Gardens;1139573 said:


> It doesn't matter how good your heater is, if it's snowing at all or your getting blow-back, you'll have an ice jam under your wipers in no time.
> 
> If you are in KY, I'd be surprised if you get more than one good snowfall a year. I'd tell your buddy to try and get a season price, or retainer in order to recoup the cost of the equipment.


We get a few decent events per season. Last year was big. Louisville can be very nasty in the winter... the cold can drop in here fast!

I don't think my buddy is losing sleep over the cost of what was purchased! hahaha, he's doing just fine- he covers an insane amount of ground and has the same excellent accounts for years. 10 hours out plowing and salting in JUST the town streets and neighborhoods we do will probably have my rig paid for. Besides, we're pretty cool with each other and therefore I don't dabble or ask too much about the finances (or HIS finances). I know what is billed (hours, inch triggers, salt, etc) so I know with 5-6 trucks and salt, there is cash flowing in. With how cool, generous, and flexible he has been with me and this whole thing, the last thing I would do is question how he runs things.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Well.... it was an interesting past week to say the least! And it looks like another decent storm on the way for Christmas Eve and Christmas day!

I was out for 2 small events this past week, Sun-Mon and Wed night to Friday. We had a lot of icing on the second one. 

The Ford did GREAT! Ice is no fun and you are going to slide, 2wd or 4wd, no matter what. I was definitely nervous going out but by Friday I was relaxed. Staying up around the clock takes some getting used to- that was the hardest part. I didn't realize how your senses are so heightened while out, it really was more exhausting than I thought is was gonna be. 

The first night out, the belt broke on the Swenson after two hoppers were spread. And It broke with FULL load in it so I drove around for 14 hours with a full load, unable to fix it until I had found and bought 3 backup belts! 

The second event later in the week went really well. Put down a lot of salt and all was good- except I had some fuel issues. I had additive in the tank but I guess after I shut down the truck for a 30 minute break, the condensate gelled??? I had some MAJOR revving and RPM issues for about 20 minutes. had to pull over and idle the truck, then limp to a gas station to top off the tank. No problems after that. 

Anyone had issues with that before?? I seemed to work itself out. Guess I'll be keeping a FULL tank form now on (it was only half when it happened)...the truck has never been run in this cold for so long so I guess I'll have to watch for that. Still, surprising.

I made sure to totally wash down the truck and spreader after each event. Got a hose in the warm shop and good water pressure, so I blast it clean and get all the salt off. Been going thru lots of FF too!

I've met some nice manhole covers....which is normal I know, but the plow isn't really "tripping" over them like I expected. Most of the time (and they are just small raised covers) the plow just "stunts" itself hard on the covers- no bend or tripping. It just bangs into it hard, pops over it, and feels like every bolt and weld it going to fall apart. Am I just not used to this as a rookie? or should I loosen up the springs? It will tend to trip on a curb or at slow speeds. Just wondering if I the springs are too tight.


----------



## White Gardens

Sounds like you are getting the hang of it PE. Glad you guys are getting some events to break yourself in.

As for the plow, that's going to happen. I wouldn't loosen or take out any springs. If you get a heavy wet snow, or any ice, you'll be tripping the plow constantly and hating yourself for taking out some of the tension. It shakes you up pretty good when you slam the plow on a cover or edge of pavement changes, but you'll get used to it. If you are in smaller lots and know the areas where it trips, you might want to angle the blade to see if it rides over the edges better.

These plows are designed to take the abuse, and usually the A-frame is the first to go after a while. As far as I'm concerned I'd rather have something on the plow break rather than the truck. Just make sure you check you plow after every storm, but being new this year, you should have no problems the rest of the season.

I've even known guys who have added springs to keep the plow from tripping in the nasty stuff. It's up to you what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Thank you Nick- I won't mess with the springs then. I trust how it was set up. This week, I am going to run thru all of the hardware and truck side mount and make sure everything is tight ( a little break-in check.) 

I'd rather have the plow take the damage since I am most concerned about maintaining my truck and frame. As you said, I'll keep getting more used to it. I'm just used to running that tractor plow that was almost floppy! It would trip over a piece of gravel.

I hope the next storm (Christmas) is all snow and no ice. It was kinda fun peeling all of our roads after we loosened them up with salt....not much to push, but a good learning period. It was fun watching the ice and slush fly off 10 ft in the air too!! haha


----------



## Pinky Demon

PerfectEarth;1161407 said:


> Thank you Nick- I won't mess with the springs then. I trust how it was set up. This week, I am going to run thru all of the hardware and truck side mount and make sure everything is tight ( a little break-in check.)
> 
> I'd rather have the plow take the damage since I am most concerned about maintaining my truck and frame. As you said, I'll keep getting more used to it. I'm just used to running that tractor plow that was almost floppy! It would trip over a piece of gravel.
> 
> I hope the next storm (Christmas) is all snow and no ice. It was kinda fun peeling all of our roads after we loosened them up with salt....not much to push, but a good learning period. It was fun watching the ice and slush fly off 10 ft in the air too!! haha


Sounds good! Thumbs Up I would love for an opportunity to plow roads. Seems like it would be a lot more fun than doing circles around lots.


----------



## White Gardens

PerfectEarth;1161407 said:


> I hope the next storm (Christmas) is all snow and no ice. It was kinda fun peeling all of our roads after we loosened them up with salt....not much to push, but a good learning period. It was fun watching the ice and slush fly off 10 ft in the air too!! haha


All snow? I'd take the ice. They are calling for anywhere between 4-17 inches of snow here on x-mas eve and day. Storm is still too far out, so nobody knows for sure. Most conservative weathermen here are just saying " A significant snow event."


----------



## PerfectEarth

Pinky Demon;1162540 said:


> Sounds good! Thumbs Up I would love for an opportunity to plow roads. Seems like it would be a lot more fun than doing circles around lots.


Thanks Pinky! I do like the road thing, myself! It's nice to have the routes we have- lots of roads (and WIDE roads) and lots of large lots. So you get nice variety. If you are tired of moving around and dealing with traffic, you can get a break with posting up in a large commercial property for a couple hours. And visa versa.



White Gardens;1162699 said:


> All snow? I'd take the ice. They are calling for anywhere between 4-17 inches of snow here on x-mas eve and day. Storm is still too far out, so nobody knows for sure. Most conservative weathermen here are just saying " A significant snow event."


The models all seem to be in agreement for an all snow even here in Louisville- and a decent one at that. No one is placing any amounts yet- but the latest 6z snow model ONLY thru Christmas afternoon shows 5-6 for Louisville (I know it's not exact right now, but it shows the overall outputs as very nice!) ...I think we are going to be in the middle of this one for once, and it will be pure snow!

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## PerfectEarth

Well, we've only had a few small snows. Actually been peeling the streets before salting for snows that are only 1 or 2 inches. Kinda dull, but a good way to get comfortable. So far, so good. Knock wood. Still would love to get out for a decent 6 incher....and it's still payup so it's good to be out. I have learned that no matter how well you check, clean, and prep, something is going to break or go bad.... already noticed the lift cylinder on the plow is slow leaking...seal? I dunno, but spare parts are my friend. Might pick up a new cylinder tomorrow just to have in case....

impressive snow amounts in these pics....


----------



## White Gardens

Small leak on a cylinder ain't no biggie. It takes a lot to truly blow a seal out completely.

You need some front mud flaps and running boards to keep the crap off the bottom of your door. Not to mention it will keep the paint from chipping down there.


----------



## millsaps118

I would seriously consider cross-strapping your spreader down. It will move even with a load full of sand/salt in it the way you have it strapped. Even cross strapped it will move but not as likely.

BTW...nice looking set-up.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Awesome truck!!


----------



## PerfectEarth

millsaps118;1190205 said:


> I would seriously consider cross-strapping your spreader down. It will move even with a load full of sand/salt in it the way you have it strapped. Even cross strapped it will move but not as likely.
> 
> BTW...nice looking set-up.


I have a total of 6 straps on the spreader- there are two large yellow ones crossed by the headboard in front that you can't see, just for extra security. I'd like to run the 4 black ones crossed, but they are kinda specialized and not long enough to reach that way. I will tell ya, they are SOLID. They are 10,000# rated too. But I totally get your advice. Thanks!

I have had the spreader in the bed for about a month- it has not moved a millimeter. I check my straps religiously and they have not once loosened.

Front flaps light be a good idea, WG... I was on the phone with a leg out of the truck the Saturday morning about 4 am- soaked my pants with the slush build-up. Didn't feel it cause of my longjohns.


----------



## White Gardens

PerfectEarth;1190276 said:


> Front flaps light be a good idea, WG... I was on the phone with a leg out of the truck the Saturday morning about 4 am- soaked my pants with the slush build-up. Didn't feel it cause of my longjohns.


It's just good for the longevity of the truck too. Running boards along with mud flaps work the best as they completely cover the bottom panel and where the floor-board meets the rocker panel. That spot will end up rotting out over time from the road debris and salts.


----------



## PerfectEarth

White Gardens;1190284 said:


> It's just good for the longevity of the truck too.


Well, right now I'm more concerned about my pants being dry when I happen to have my leg hanging out. 

naw, I know what you meant. lol... I am all for truck longevity.

But I did think to myself the other night, 'damn, I need some front flaps top keep this crap off'


----------



## Pinky Demon

I would get some fender flares, splash guard, running board, and Minimizer fenders for the rear wheels.


----------



## White Gardens

Pinky Demon;1191580 said:


> I would get some fender flares, splash guard, running board, and Minimizer fenders for the rear wheels.


He's already got the stock flares, but the extra wide axle makes it look like he doesn't. I have the same issue with my truck as the stock flares are big already and to get some over-sized Bushwacker flares are like 500bucks or more.

Unless you know of a cheaper set Demon?


----------



## WilliamOak

Go to a junk yard and find flares off of an '05+ f450/550, Itll look stock and they will be more than enough


----------



## oldmankent

Did you ever get chains for the truck? If you get a really big snow, I bet you might end up needing them. You might want to drain your fuel bowl to make sure there is not excessive water in it. Possible that your fuel tank might be letting water in.


----------



## Daveyo

I didn't read the whole thread, but I plow with a 2007 F550 2wd with a 9' steel Hiniker, I load 2-4 k lbs of salt in the back (2 k behind axle) and am fine up to 8", it really moves the snow no problem at all. Anything from 8+-12" gets done but it takes some know how to not get stuck, don't really recommend it. However I only have the stock generals on so maybe better tires will help. Past that I use my other truck 4x4 with 8' Hiniker poly.



PerfectEarth;1190146 said:


> Well, we've only had a few small snows. Actually been peeling the streets before salting for snows that are only 1 or 2 inches. Kinda dull, but a good way to get comfortable. So far, so good. Knock wood. Still would love to get out for a decent 6 incher....and it's still payup so it's good to be out. I have learned that no matter how well you check, clean, and prep, something is going to break or go bad.... already noticed the lift cylinder on the plow is slow leaking...seal? I dunno, but spare parts are my friend. Might pick up a new cylinder tomorrow just to have in case....
> 
> impressive snow amounts in these pics....


----------



## Pinky Demon

Daveyo;1222125 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I plow with a 2007 F550 2wd with a 9' steel Hiniker, I load 2-4 k lbs of salt in the back (2 k behind axle) and am fine up to 8", it really moves the snow no problem at all. Anything from 8+-12" gets done but it takes some know how to not get stuck, don't really recommend it. However I only have the stock generals on so maybe better tires will help. Past that I use my other truck 4x4 with 8' Hiniker poly.


I bet more than anything, tires are your problem.


----------



## Daveyo

Pinky Demon;1224270 said:


> I bet more than anything, tires are your problem.


Do you know of any tires that would be good? Thanks


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Daveyo;1225806 said:


> Do you know of any tires that would be good? Thanks


Mine has some rough tread Goodyears, Ill have to look to see what model they are. they do great!


----------



## Daveyo

EvenCutLawnCare;1225839 said:


> Mine has some rough tread Goodyears, Ill have to look to see what model they are. they do great!


 Yea I appreciate that I need to change the tires anyway. Did you ever here of the Michelin xds 2 I believe, I never can talk with anyone about the tire on that truck everyone including myself always keeps the stock tire on. would love to change them out.


----------



## PerfectEarth

oldmankent;1221998 said:


> Did you ever get chains for the truck? If you get a really big snow, I bet you might end up needing them. You might want to drain your fuel bowl to make sure there is not excessive water in it. Possible that your fuel tank might be letting water in.


No chains. If we ever had a "big" snow around here, I would be more than happy to suffer thru it! As for the fuel issues, no problem since that terrible night. I have religiously fed it Power Service with every fill-up or partial fill and so far, so good. I checked my in-frame fuel filter/water separater and drained it before the season (barely had any in it)...probably due for another check, thanks!



Daveyo;1222125 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I plow with a 2007 F550 2wd with a 9' steel Hiniker, I load 2-4 k lbs of salt in the back (2 k behind axle) and am fine up to 8", it really moves the snow no problem at all. Anything from 8+-12" gets done but it takes some know how to not get stuck, don't really recommend it. However I only have the stock generals on so maybe better tires will help. Past that I use my other truck 4x4 with 8' Hiniker poly.


With a load of salt (and even without so far) I don't think I'm going anywhere. I have even backed down on very steep parking lot slopes- on almost ALL ice- and have not had an issue. I think my manual shift has been a lifesaver.

As for tires, that was the first thing we did on my truck- I don't even want to know what the Dynatrac's on my Ford would have done. Well, they would have done nothing! I love the Goodyear G622's that are on it now. I know they are making a huge difference. They really grab. Costly though!! We got 4 used (almost in mint condition) for 80.00 each, a steal. But the other two were 290.00. I could have found them cheaper through a friend but it was too late.

The tire on the left are my two front steering tires. They are an "R" (I think??) series 19.5.... the one on the right is the G622.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

The Goodyear G622's are what I have and they are great!


----------



## Daveyo

PerfectEarth;1225915 said:


> No chains. If we ever had a "big" snow around here, I would be more than happy to suffer thru it! As for the fuel issues, no problem since that terrible night. I have religiously fed it Power Service with every fill-up or partial fill and so far, so good. I checked my in-frame fuel filter/water separater and drained it before the season (barely had any in it)...probably due for another check, thanks!
> 
> With a load of salt (and even without so far) I don't think I'm going anywhere. I have even backed down on very steep parking lot slopes- on almost ALL ice- and have not had an issue. I think my manual shift has been a lifesaver.
> 
> As for tires, that was the first thing we did on my truck- I don't even want to know what the Dynatrac's on my Ford would have done. Well, they would have done nothing! I love the Goodyear G622's that are on it now. I know they are making a huge difference. They really grab. Costly though!! We got 4 used (almost in mint condition) for 80.00 each, a steal. But the other two were 290.00. I could have found them cheaper through a friend but it was too late.
> 
> The tire on the left are my two front steering tires. They are an "R" (I think??) series 19.5.... the one on the right is the G622.


Thanks, very nice looking tread, don't know why I haven't changed them out yet.


----------

